# pigeon loosing weight, foamy poop



## naqshpa5 (Jun 20, 2011)

hi,
One pigeon of mine has lost weight since the past two weeks. She is around 5 to 6 yrs old female. She was always low in weight around 230 to 240 grams. But recently went down to 200 a week back & now she is 160g in morning & 190g in evening. I had dewormed her two months back with moxidectin plus. Since 4 days she has been having vomiting on & off. like 2-3 times a day. Also she is having bubbles/foam in her poop most times & is having scattered faeces in poop. she also makes a gas noise while pooping. She is eating ok but has become very weak due to weight loss. The vet here is not able to diagnose properly what is going on. He thinks there is an absorbtion & liver problem. I have attached her poop pics. She also does this act of trying to swallow something in between on & off even when she has not eaten anything. Is there a cranker problem going on or any other infection. the vet checked inside her mouth dint find anything. blackish faeces 2 days back. today they are more green . i was v worried yesterday so i started her on .25 ml septran(trimetroprim sulpha) but im wondering if i need to change the antibiotic. ive also read about colstridium in relation to foamy bubble poop. Please advise she has become really weak & the skin around her eyes looks bluish.
thanks,


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*

Keep her isolated and warm.

She definitely has a digestive issue.

She may be suffering from crop status also, due to use of drugs. 

Please read: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/digestiveproblems.htm 

You also need to stop random drug use as that may further complicate the issue.

Is her crop emptying at all? 

She needs to be fed, if she is digesting, and I would start with a good hand feeding formula, add a drop of organic apple cider vinegar and digestive enzymes. Probiotics would also be beneficial.

*


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Does she stay puffed up? If yes, I would think for a bacterial infection. If not, maybe worms or / and Candida or maybe Coccidiosis. Give her Toltrazuril or some other cimilar anti-ccoci drug that needs only two administrations in two days, to rule out the possibility (if is Cocci, the problem stops after the first administration). I have a pigeon with a taenia and with Candida and she swallows when not eating. The droppings nevertheless look more formed than at yours pigeon.

Feed her liquid food as often as possible, every time the crop empties, which may be every two hours. Liquid food may be baby bird formula or you may buy some pigeon seed mix, grind it and mix it with water for a thicker-than-water paste that you gave with a syringe + greased tube. You have to be carefully to put the food directly on the bottom of the crop, the tube must reach that place. If you pour in mouth liquid, it will enter the rsespieratory vent (located on tongue) and kill or torture the bird for hours.


----------



## naqshpa5 (Jun 20, 2011)

Skyeking said:


> *
> 
> Keep her isolated and warm.
> 
> ...


yes her crop is emptying. i waited for a whole week by giving her supliments before i started her on the antibiotic only yesterday. so any problem rt now is not due to the drug. ive given her apple cider


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

naqshpa5 said:


> yes her crop is emptying. i waited for a whole week by giving her supliments before i started her on the antibiotic only yesterday. so any problem rt now is not due to the drug. ive given her apple cider


*If she is digesting then you need to hand feed her-add digestive enzymes, or she may starve (vitamins alone without food aren't going to do her any good), she needs to gain weight back. She has to eat (not just a little but a lot) to enable her to have energy to heal and stay warm.

Why are you giving her an antibiotic?

Read above link )on sour crop candidia) and there is a possibility there is canker if she is completely digesting. Are those undigested seeds in the poop?*


----------



## naqshpa5 (Jun 20, 2011)

Skyeking said:


> *If she is digesting then you need to hand feed her-add digestive enzymes, or she may starve (vitamins alone without food aren't going to do her any good), she needs to gain weight back. She has to eat (not just a little but a lot) to enable her to have energy to heal and stay warm.
> 
> Why are you giving her an antibiotic?
> 
> Read above link )on sour crop candidia) and there is a possibility there is canker if she is completely digesting. Are those undigested seeds in the poop?*


no those are not undigested seeds. they fell after the poop. she is eating, not that well but she is eating. she is a less eater always. which kind of digestive enzymes can i add..
the vet here today asked me to put her on baytril. 15mg/kg. i forgot to ask him if its for whole day or each dose two times a day. could anyone help with it.


----------

